# Problem with remote



## DishTim

I have 1 Hopper and 1 Joey. The TV mode button will not stay lit on both remotes. When I press the TV button the SAT button lights up and the TV button flashes 3 times, then both lights go out. 

This is happening on both remotes.


----------



## mdavej

In Remote Manager Disable Limited Mode. Repeat for the other remote.


----------



## DishTim

mdavej said:


> In Remote Manager Disable Limited Mode. Repeat for the other remote.


Thanks, that worked!


----------



## gbeenie

This worked for me too. Rock on!


----------

